# I found the 18" brookie place!!!!!



## uptracker

Found it! Now I just have to wait for it to warm up a bit!!!!

You guys probably remember the "Biggest U.P. Brookie" thread...well, just stick around for some pics. I'll probably go out the first week of May for the trek into the location!

Stay Tuned!


----------



## Big Medicine

What time do you picking me up? Good luck with the big brookies. I won't be able to get up there until the end of May. With all the snow you guys got this winter, how high will most of the rivers be at the end of May?


----------



## Wizard3686

90% of the snow is done and gone besides up in the higher areas. The rivers should be at normal levels by the end of may unless we get alot of rain. They are running kind of high right now . 

So what time did you want me there to help you catch some of them big brookies??

Lol good luck on them 


Rob


----------



## rockbass

Seriously, what time?


----------



## Whit1

Whoa young lads!

Before any you might venture out to test the waters UpT has talked about above he needs to take a wise, experienced, and compassionate moderator with him in order to evaluate the safety concerns that any new fishing adventure presents and once said evaluation has been completed by said moderator and the circumstances warrent it approval could be given............:lol:


----------



## needfishing

Right whit1. and I won't come to fish but upt, you are going to need someone to take pictures and carry the trout out. I'm your man. What time and where should I meet you?


----------



## upmounty

wait a minute, I live in the same county as he so I should get first crack.

Don't ya think???????????


----------



## TVCEAST05

Hey we may have found the same spot . I doubt if theres too many places with trout that big. Hopefully I can get back there when it warms up again.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

Hey Whit1, Should we remind these lads that fishing inside the hatchery brookie brood pond isn't legal?


----------



## uptracker

PM me with the location you're thinking of TVCEAST05. Just give me a general locale...that's all I'll need to tell you if you're in the same spot or not.


----------



## unregistered55

18" brookies are mighty hard to find, but not impossible. I did a lot of homework with DNR stocking records, maps, and legwork and found a couple of places that produced. I took my 11 year-old grandson into one spot last summer and in two days the biggest 4 he caught are in this photo. I mounted them for him on a piece of driftwood from the bank where they were caught. From top to bottom they are 16", 16 1/2", 17", and the bottom right one is 
*18". *The two biggest were Michigan Master Angler qualifiers at over 2 lbs
Life doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Trout Junkie

I'll probably get slammed for writing this, but I just have to. 

If you do catch a big brookie, please consider taking pictures and releasing it. Those fish should be allowed to pass on their genes and reproduce more big brookies. I'm definately not opposed to catching a nice dinner, but smaller 10" brookies can fill your tummy just fine. Plus, I think the 10" brookies taste better anyways. 

My $.02
TJ


----------



## itchn2fish

Big Specks make me drool. One would be surprised where some of these brutes live. There are some whoppers in even the skinniest of streams. Best of luck to all. Hope you all find his noble majesty the fat, KingTrout Brookie.
And thanks also to Reef for that excellent link he has shown below from the Record-Eagle.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

A trout fishing addiction

Why are 10-inch trout prizes to be cherished? Why should people spend good money to buy fine tackle just to catch a small trout and then release it?

Brook trout are the prettiest of all. They come in four sizes: tiny, small, legal-size and lunker, each with an array of spotted beauty that hints of wild places that stir our senses. With their tiny blue spots, and white piping along the outside edge of orange fins, brook trout take first-place in any fishy beauty pageant. I look at a trout, all smooth-skinned, and painted up in all their finery, and the sight takes my breath away.

There are places where brook trout live that rarely see a fisherman. These fish are naÃ¯ve, easily caught, and some anglers take advantage of this small failing. Often, in such areas, the area may be over-fished in one day by a greedy angler. Catching a limit, day after day, doesn't prove an angler is a good one.

http://www.record-eagle.com/sports/local_story_118094100.html


----------



## TVCEAST05

I plan on releasing any large trout that I catch. I understand how keeping all the large fish or too many can wipe out a small stream but does that mind set change if a stream or lake is stocked annually?


----------



## unregistered55

TVCEAST05, 
You mentioned a great point. The MDNR stocks brook trout (and many other species) in many waterways on the premise that put AND TAKE is a part of the management program. When the DNR stocks hundreds or thousands of brook trout in the same waters annually, the suggestion that their population will be hurt by keeping some of any size becomes groundless. Read my signature and have a great fishing season.


----------



## 2tundras

UP,

I ain"t no secret buddy, I was just there with your mom...

(Wanna go surf fishing out by the smelt creeks this weekend?)


----------



## uptracker

I'll be releasing them too...but I need just one big U.P. Brookie for the wall....Canadian Specs don't count.

2Tundras,

I graduate from the you know what on Friday, I have CPL class on Saturday and start my shift work on Sunday afternoon. Time is scarce until the middle of next week.


----------



## ottertrapper

uptracker,

You must have found my secret 18"+ spot Nope that is way west! Good luck with them. OT


----------



## gamebird_guy

Such as alot of the ponds and lakes around the Strongs area and north. As someone else stated check the stocking reports and they will point you in the right direction.


----------



## redneckdan

oh...you mean like these?














That top one broke the 22" mark.


----------



## walleyeguy22

20 inchers and above are comon up by houghton, ontonagon, and gogebic counties, kinda like smelt used to be. hundreds of small streams and no fisherman I don't fish them that much when I'm up there but know many that do.


----------



## uptracker

Not neccessarily the stocking reports, but some local awards.

There are a lot of stocking reports around, but if you venture into those places, most fish are under 10".


----------



## ottertrapper

Not sure about everyone on here, but I am not interested in fishing for brookies they stocked in small lakes up there. They get big in those environments. I am interested in the rivers and small creeks when you get an 18" brook in those situations that is something to be real proud of. They stock a lot of small lakes in the WUP with brooks so there are big ones, but to me it isn't the same. Still a nice fish though. OT


----------



## ottertrapper

walleyeguy22 said:


> 20 inchers and above are comon up by houghton, ontonagon, and gogebic counties, kinda like smelt used to be. hundreds of small streams and no fisherman I don't fish them that much when I'm up there but know many that do.


Common! Not sure where you are fishing. Maybe in the stocked lakes, but not the rivers and streams. Lived up there and fished for 25+ years. There are nice brooks in the rivers and streams but 20" being common I haven't seen it. OT


----------



## walleyeguy22

you didnt fish in the right place then, get out and walk. LOL you lived up "there" whats that supposed to mean you didnt live up HERE or fish anywhere close to the areas im talking about if you are that clueless. Isn't it potato planting season?


----------



## 2tundras

As a long time UP brook fisherman...if I ever break 15 its going on the wall. If I hit 18 I'd quit fishing.


----------



## uptracker

walleyeguy22 said:


> LOL you lived up "there" whats that supposed to mean you didnt live up HERE or fish anywhere close to the areas im talking about...


I can vouch for him on that walleyeguy. He grew up in the Keenenaw Peninsula.

No reason to get sassy.


----------



## walleyeguy22

I was wrong no big brookies up there at all everything is under 10 inches if that, oh well can't always be right. The fishing is actually pretty lousy up that way for brookies, sorry guys no hot spots up that way at all. Oh well you win some you lose some. I'll stick to picking potatoes. Sorry guys


----------



## trout train

I'm new to this whole site, but I love the fact that there are some real passionate troutsters. I think most can agree that if you are looking at stream fishing a 20" brookie is huge up here. I've known of very few guys who would hook up on a few in their lives, mostly with large minnows. I've yet to exceed 16" and I'm proud of that.


----------



## Hamilton Reef

I started out as a 8 year old brook trout bum in the mid 1950s with my father. I then went on to learn how delicate the brook trout populations are when I worked all over the state checking small tributaries with electroshocker looking for sea lamprey larvae. Ironically I found my secret brook trout spot by scouting and fishing, not by my working job. Behind me as I type this I have two brook trout mounted (4-1/2 and 5-1/2 pounds) on a pedestal mount. I no longer keep brook trout and now spend my time on trout stream restoration and trout habitat structures remembering the long ago brook trout quality time with my father.

FYI, I did find a brookie stream while shocking lamprey larvae that had several 3-4+ pound brook trout. They were chasing and feeding on the lamprey larvae all around me as I flushed the larvae out with my shocker. They were absolutely beautiful flashing around me in a feeding frenzy. I never went back to that spot to rod fish and I will not reveal the spot other than it was in the lower peninsula Michigan. We need a spot like that preserved for trout bums to dream about.


----------



## walleyeguy22

no way, if these guys here cant catch any big ones theres no way they can exist. You must be full of it...... LOL :lol: :lol: I love this place


----------



## Whit1

trout train said:


> I've known of very few guys who would hook up on a few in their lives, *mostly with large minnows*.


Therein lies a key ingredient!


----------



## trout train

I think because we are all so passionate about this fish, is why this forum gets so much response. I just want to say it is encouraging to hear the experience of you guys. I appreciate it, it keeps the faith. We are all looking for our "paradise" around the next bend. I've found a little out of the way, very small, deep creek I've been fishing for about 25 years. I've seen some truly beautiful and big brook trout come out of it. As dark and wild as ever. Most of the time, when I'd take along a partner to see how inept a fisherman I really am. I've only seen about 5-6 people in the vicinity of the creek in that time. I truly believe there is a 20" there, I just haven't coaxed one out myself yet. I only fish it 1-2 times a year, but I catch from a few to several that run 13-15" consistantly. I choose to keep one fish to eat every time I go. I'd never reveal this place, but I believe there are more out there, I've heard of a few. Just inspiration to get out there.


----------



## brookie~freak

I have to chime in on this one. I do know for a fact (from lots of driving, hiking, bugbites, deep mud, getting stuck, thick swamps, etc.) that there are big brookies in Michigan. You have to do some serious bushwhacking and if you do find a spot it is going to be very fragile (not many big fish) and it would be wise to not take anyone and keep your piehole shut about it. There would be many more big brookies in Mich. if everyone didn't want to fill up their creels from little creeks (and then complain about no big brook trout in Michigan). When I do catch a nice (14 inch plus) brookie from anywhere in MI, I release it hoping that the next guy does as well.


----------



## Mitch

Whit1 said:


> ...a wise, experienced, and compassionate moderator...


Wise and experienced I agree... But compassionate, c'mon!:lol:

It is my opinion that Brook Trout of 18 inches and larger are not as rare as most think. The rarity, again in my opinion, is the caliber of angler to pry them from their lairs.

Can't wait to see the pics...

Mitch


----------



## Ranger Ray

There is brook trout in Michigan? :yikes:


----------



## IncredibleHook

Lets just say that I am not the only one who filets and deep fries 18" brookies


----------



## trout train

I have to say it appears there are some real sincere fisherfolk on here. And then it also appears there are some yarn-spinning self appointed experts also, I've known more than a few. NO need to reply back cause' I'm done with this site, but I'm sure there will be anyhow. Fishing is not a competition and brook trout fishing in its' purist form is something that it appears has been lost here. Have fun communing, I'll just be catchin' em.


----------



## codybear

gamebird_guy said:


> Such as alot of the ponds and lakes around the Strongs area and north. As someone else stated check the stocking reports and they will point you in the right direction.


There are no fish in area you speak of, all have been netted by local engines 

CB


----------



## fishenrg

trout train said:


> I have to say it appears there are some real sincere fisherfolk on here. And then it also appears there are some yarn-spinning self appointed experts also, I've known more than a few. NO need to reply back cause' I'm done with this site, but I'm sure there will be anyhow. Fishing is not a competition and brook trout fishing in its' purist form is something that it appears has been lost here. Have fun communing, I'll just be catchin' em.


 
Hi there. I know what you're saying and can understand your frustration, but I wouldn't let it chase me away from this great site. Takes all kinds of people in the world, and that is no different on this site. In general, most of the people on here are really great people. If they don't share your attitude or outlook, don't sweat it, it happens in "real" life too. There's a lot of great information to be learned here, but remember, to each his (or her) own.


----------



## brookie~freak

trout train said:


> I have to say it appears there are some real sincere fisherfolk on here. And then it also appears there are some yarn-spinning self appointed experts also, I've known more than a few. NO need to reply back cause' I'm done with this site, but I'm sure there will be anyhow. Fishing is not a competition and brook trout fishing in its' purist form is something that it appears has been lost here. Have fun communing, I'll just be catchin' em.


No need to get bent out of shape- no one was busting your chops. My comment was "in general" and not directed toward any one comment. You sound like the real deal and I wouldn't mind fishing down a creek with a guy like you sometime.


----------



## TonyP

I spent a good portion of last summer working on a brook trout genetics project. After electro-surveying a number of highly-touted UP streams I would have to agree - 18" brookies are indeed rare. Kind of depressing... cuz the electro-shocker generally doesn't lie. Regardless of angling skill, if there not there, you're not going to catch em!


----------



## 2tundras

TonyP said:


> cuz the electro-shocker generally doesn't lie. Regardless of angling skill, if there not there, you're not going to catch em!


 


If any of you are hitting on fish this size anywhere in this State I bow down to your awsome skill and ability. Or...you can't tell a rainbow from a speck.


----------



## bmbiff

got my first brookie of the year the other day while smelting in Lake Linden, about 5-6" and released. This creek comes out of the lake and then goes into a culvert underground after about 150 yards and doesn't appear again in sight. Imagine the hog brookies that could be there living underground the whole time? :lol:


----------



## Mitch

2tundras said:


> If any of you are hitting on fish this size anywhere in this State I bow down to your awsome skill and ability. Or...you can't tell a rainbow from a speck.


That's an ignorant statement.

Mitch


----------



## chibear54

tonyp, good to see you come out of the woodwork!


----------



## 2tundras

Mitch said:


> That's an ignorant statement.
> 
> Mitch


You mean rude, ignorant means not knowing something, like the definition of ignorant.

Relax, it was a joke, as is the above comment. So, relax, again.


----------



## Gillslayer

I tend not to believe anyone who believes 18"+ brookies are common anywhere in Michigan (lakes don't count). This brookie, while not 18, is a trophy in my neck of the woods. I believe there are 18"+ to be had out of the stretch I was fishing, but I haven't seen on yet. This one is a hair over 16", and was caught last weekend in the lower peninsula in a stream that is not for the faint of heart.


----------



## itchn2fish

nice speck, slayerdude


----------



## brookie~freak

Gillslayer said:


> ... in a stream that is not for the faint of heart.


 
Those are my favorite types of creeks to fish!!! Very nice fish BTW


----------



## walleyeguy22

Gillslayer said:


> I tend not to believe anyone who believes 18"+ brookies are common anywhere in Michigan (lakes don't count). This brookie, while not 18, is a trophy in my neck of the woods. I believe there are 18"+ to be had out of the stretch I was fishing, but I haven't seen on yet. This one is a hair over 16", and was caught last weekend in the lower peninsula in a stream that is not for the faint of heart.


 
done


----------



## Gillslayer

wow,
relax man.
Not saying the fishing is better down here, just closer to home for me.
I have fished the U.P. (west and central) several times and the fishing is ALWAYS good.
If you are seriously saying the 18"+ are "common" in U.P. streams, 
TD


----------



## 2tundras

Come on. You can't give up. I got my rear tore apart in the bird dog forum a couple of months ago by some downstate weekend warrior type who knew more than me, is better than me and probably is sleeping with my mom. So what. It's just what happens on these boards. You gotta let it slide right on by ya and take it a with a sense of humor or a grain of salt.

Look at my rainbow comment up above that got someone all fired up. It happens. Just as that warrior comment will probably spark someone up. Or maybe its the downstater comment. I can never tell the two apart. That would be a joke folks.

NICE FISH!!!! That would be on my wall.


----------



## Whit1

Okay guys, it's time to sit back and take a deep series of breaths and settle back down to a discussion of the topic. None of this is personal and if anyone thinks it is they need to step away for a spell.


----------

